# odpovědnost X zodpovědnost



## Trepifajxl

Zdravím,
chtěl bych se zeptat, zda vidíte rozdíl mezi slovy "odpovědnost" a "zodpovědnost", či zda je považujete za naprosto synonymní.

Můj názor je, že  slovem "odpovědný" je vyjádřena jistá právní kvalita a relace. Tak například výrobce je odpovědný za vady výrobku apod.

"Zodpovědný" se mi potom zdá vyjadřovat spíše kvalitu, která by přináležela čistě subjektu, a znamenala by asi totéž, co "svědomitý", či "náležitě dbající o své povinnosti".

Bylo by tedy potom něco jiného říci např. "odpovědný rodič" - tzn. rodič, na kteráho podle zákona dopadají důsledky za určité činy jeho ratolesti, a něco jiného by byl "zodpovědný rodič" - tj. rodič, který by se o své dítě staral s náležitou péčí. 
Tak by odpovědný rodič mohl klidně být nezodpovědný a naopak.

Nevím však, zda spisovný jazyk skutečně činí mezi oběma slovy nějaký rozdíl, či zda jde pouze o můj mylný dojem.

Děkuji


----------



## ilocas2

Dobrý večer,

Když se nad tím zamyslím, tak to vidím také tak.


----------



## francisgranada

Jak by ste řekli:

Rodič _zodpovedá _za výchovu dětí před zákonem,
anebo
Rodič _odpovedá _za výchovu dětí před zákonem. 

(po slovensky by som v tomto prípade uprednostnil _zodpovedá, _možno preto aby sa neplietlo s _odpovedaním na otázku_)


----------



## ilocas2

francisgranada said:


> Jak *byste* řekli:
> 
> Rodič _zodpov*í*dá _za výchovu dětí před zákonem,
> anebo
> Rodič _odpov*í*dá _za výchovu dětí před zákonem.
> 
> (po slovensky by som v tomto prípade uprednostnil _zodpovedá, _možno preto aby sa neplietlo s _odpovedaním na otázku_)



Mně se tady moc nelíbí slovosled. Já bych řek':

Rodič před zákonem zodpovídá za výchovu dětí.
nebo
Rodič zodpovídá před zákonem za výchovu dětí.

A souhlasím s tím, že "zodpovídá" je v tomto případě lepší volba než "odpovídá".


----------



## werrr

V tomto byl vždy zmatek. Ve starší češtině se vyskytovala spojení:
_odpovídat za něco
zodpovídat za něco
odpovídat se z něčeho
zodpovídat se z něčeho_​přičemž významový rozdíl byl spíše nejasný.

V dnešní češtině se prosazují především spojení *odpovídat za něco* a *zodpovídat se z něčeho*, patrně pod vlivem spojení *ručit za něco* a *zpovídat se z něčeho*.

Tomu snad odpovídá i významové dělení. Odpovědný je ten, kdo za něco ručí, a zodpovědný je ten, kdo za to fakticky nese následky.

Pokud slova označují charakterovou vlastnost, je odpovědný ten, kdo se chová, jako by za věc ručil, a zodpovědný ten, kdo se chová, jako by musel za danou věc nést následky.



Pokud je *odpovědný* použito ve smyslu *odpovědný list*, je to pochopitelně vždy bez *z*.


----------



## vianie

werrr said:


> Tomu snad odpovídá i významové dělení. Odpovědný je ten, kdo za něco ručí, a zodpovědný je ten, kdo za to fakticky nese následky.
> 
> Pokud slova označují charakterovou vlastnost, je odpovědný ten, kdo se chová, jako by za věc ručil, a zodpovědný ten, kdo se chová, jako by musel za danou věc nést následky.



Mne sa takéto delenie zodpovednosti nepozdáva.


----------

